# Food: Innova vs. Orijen (please explain differences/similarities)



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I need everyone's input, please.

*I am going to change dogfoods soon, and I would like to the differences between Innova vs. Orijen brands.*

I live in a very small area, and my local supplier carries Innova, but the closest Orijen distributor is almost an hour away.

I done researched many threads, and both seem to be great products, but I just wanted to know the differences between them.

Also, maybe which type would be prefered in certain situations (different dog characterstics; weight, height, etc...)
*When to choose Innova or Orijen?*

Of course, I do understand that each dog will prefer different foods.

I just wantd your overall opinion about these two brands.

*Would I be ok choosing Innova?*

Please keep in mind that I am very new to all this great information, so if I seem slightly lost/ignorant, I am. 

I REALLY appreciate ANY feedback and help.
Thank you.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

both are good foods. Innova is not grain free (unless you feed evo) and orijen all formulas are grain free. 

we have fed Peanut evo poultry and evo red meat. peanut had some poo and gas on evo so we made the change to orijen. for peanut orijen worked better.


are you asking for the difference of innova evo vs orijen?


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your quick response.



> are you asking for the difference of innova evo vs orijen?


Oh, goodness. I didn't realize that innova evo was slightly different than simply innova. I'm telling ya, I'm very new. LOL 

Yes, please tell me the difference between those as well.

ANY information is appreciated, because I have no experience or education about these types of dog food.

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think any particular dog food can magnify a certain characteristic besides weight(a.k.a. if they eat too much). I'm gonna be feeding orijen now. We did have to drive 45 minutes to get it, but thats the closest vendor of quality dog food anyways. I've heard great things about both foods. I guess it comes down to if you want to make the drive or not. I would personally.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

SutterCane,

Thank you.

What made you decide to try this food?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautynut said:


> SutterCane,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> What made you decide to try this food?


the fact he dont pay for it!

just bustin your chops dude!!

but yes.. Orijen is well worth it because dogs in the wild do not consume grain. feedimg your dog less grain means less undigested food... which means smaller stool..

and i just hear nothing but good things about it!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

there are just sutle differences between evo and orijen but orijen is worth the drive..we also have a pretty good drive to get the food but worth ever mile to get it.

Grain-Free Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food & Dog Treats - Meat-Based Pet Food - EVO Pet Products

Orijen Pet Foods: Products:

honestly either choice is great just depends on how your dog reacts to the food.

how old is your dog BTW?????


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Ya'll are so helpful, thank you!

Cain,
LOL!
I know, they don't have to pay for it, do they? 


> but yes.. Orijen is well worth it because dogs in the wild do not consume grain. feedimg your dog less grain means less undigested food... which means smaller stool..


That's exactly what I was wondering - the difference between grain vs. no-grain. 
So, less undigested food is better for the dog?

Peanut'sMommy,
Thank you so much for the links.
Yes, I really won't know how she reacts until I get her on one of them.
That will make a huge impact.


> how old is your dog BTW?????


She will be 16 months April 23.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay well she is old enough for the evo (evo doesnt make a puppy food, while orijen does make a grain free puppy food) 

something you might want to do is get a small bag of each see how your dog does on the food or talk to the petfood store see if they have a return policy on open foods...

i had an open bag of evo that once i realized the food was related to his 3 weeks of diarrhea and decided to try orijen (thanks to locs and infinity) i returned the evo for store credit..might be something to ask just incase. 

something i found with evo red meat is it tends to be richer then orijen so it was too harsh on our dogs tummy so that is something to just keep an eye out for..


bottom line..you cant go wrong feeding grain free

**be prepared these foods are expensive but well worth it. also since they dont have the fillers of other foods you dont have to feed as much. they are high protein and fat so you will want to work your dog more which shouldnt be a problem because you may find your dog has so much extra energy (we are having a hard time keeping up with Peanut and my husband is a marine...)

update us with your experience with the food you choose and good luck you are doing something great for your dog


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

P.Mommy,
Great advice, thank you.
I will certainly do that (small bags and checking on return policy).

Absolutely, I will keep you updated. 
Not exactly sure when I will make it (this week, I hope), but I will post an update.

You have been a such a tremendous help, thank you.

Sounds like Peanut and ZarBerry need to play and get out some of that extra energy. LOL


----------



## luvmybulls (Apr 3, 2009)

I just switched to Orijen from EVO Red Meat because of the better calcium to phosphorus ratio in Orijen.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

luvmybulls said:


> I just switched to Orijen from EVO Red Meat because of the better calcium to phosphorus ratio in Orijen.


extrememly good point..i noticed that after i switched peanut to orijen from evo too..i just needed him off evo he spent 3 weeks with pure water diarrhea and the vet said nothing was wrong with him health wise but he may be having an allergey to the beef in the red meat..

imo orijen is one of the few foods that has that ratio just right..


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

you may also want to check out wellness core its a grain free food and the guy at the feed store recomended it over the evo, and the evo was 2 dollars more he said the wellness core is much more balanced also has a better calcium to phosphorus ratio and it has less protein than the evo because some test show that after 30% protein its all waste the core has 34% percent protein and the evo has 42% idk if that info is correct but it didnt seem like he was biased he also recommended merrick before grain he said that was also a good quality feed if your going grain free


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

If you decide to start Orijen ask the cashier about a stamp card for the food. If I buy 12 bags of food the 13th is free, they might also have that deal where you are.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i want that dang stamp card but the place we get orijen doesnt have it


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Hold on to your receipts in case they get em in. They give me like a little envelope thing.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good idea i may do that....never know they just recently started carrying orijen so maybe they havent got the card yet


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i think orijen would be a better buy... its cheaper and its probably pretty close to eachother nutrition wise anyways... where im from inova evo is 79.99!! and orijen was 65.99... when i was feeding my dog innova evo it didn't really sit well with his stomach anyways.. i think it was because it was too rich...


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

thaim said:


> i think orijen would be a better buy... its cheaper and its probably pretty close to eachother nutrition wise anyways... where im from inova evo is 79.99!! and orijen was 65.99... when i was feeding my dog innova evo it didn't really sit well with his stomach anyways.. i think it was because it was too rich...


$79.99? Where are you buying it? Beverly Hills?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

luvmybulls said:


> I just switched to Orijen from EVO Red Meat because of the better calcium to phosphorus ratio in Orijen.


Calcium to phosphorus ratio?


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

from what ive heard orijen is better but both are great foods the only diference i think is the grain free detail


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

this is in no way shape or form any bitof help but reading this made me think of a funny thing. i remember one of the first breeders we visited a couple years back when we first got into pitbulls. They werentbad looking dogs but not the greatest either. I asked the lady what food they fed them and she kind of smiled and said oh we buy them Alpo from the dollar store lol..looking back now that ive learned so much about food and whats good and bad its no wonder they didnt look to hot.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you get out of your dog what you put in i beleive..


----------

